# Hobart NY



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2016)

*Scotty working near Plattekill*

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Feb 24, 2016)

You could pretty much walk to Platty from there!  Nice.

I love Andes too - cool town, love that bar / saloon / hotel in town.

No help on rentals though, sorry.  Good luck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2016)

Or even better move to the real town of Woodstock NY. Have no problem finding Mary their and plenty of like minded people their from what I been told. Still just under hour to work. Close to PT job meet site in Kingston for travel and close to bus station to hop on bus to see family. I never been to real town of weedstock lol although we go right by on way to Platty or Bell.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 24, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I never been to real town of weedstock lol although we go right by on way to Platty or Bell.



It sucks....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2016)

Most likely just want to move to town about 15 or 20 miles from Kingston with cheap rent I never been to the town I like to check out one doesn't mean I move their or not. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2016)

,
Got the job just have take drug test and did usually crime check and verify jobs.maybe I move to Kingston area

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 25, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Most likely just want to move to town about 15 or 20 miles from Kingston with cheap rent I never been to the town I like to check out one doesn't mean I move their or not.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Woodstock is expensive..   And the weed sucks there..  Bunch of old hippies..

Check Phoenicia - cool town..


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks DMC I was thinking of that town it half way to work and half way to Kingston part time job work .  


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2016)

Just drove far away for physical all the way last Cooperstown .what trip. Took. Route 28 all the from my cut in on back road about 20 miles west of Kingston. Beautiful and sceenic but long. Driving home now pass Hobart and drove by possible place of my next employment. Big facility I think I seen it skiing backside if Platty once  before I walked back up. Route 23 quickly for sure.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2016)

The company t wants to know if you're open for 1st shift guess this means I be working again .Yahoo
[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji41] 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
Actually working 2nd shift


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2016)

congrats and welcome to the neighborhood...


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrats Scotty, maybe we'll be able to hook up for some spring turns at K, if you move to that area I can pick you up on the way.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Mallinckrodt wants to know if you're open for 1st shift guess this means I be working again .Yahoo
> [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



excellant !! Good news Scotty , best of luck on the job and start in life


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

Congratulations Scotty.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2016)

Well i guess you got that pesky drug test out of the way! Good luck and have fun.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

Great news Scotty! Hope they treat you well. You deserve it!


----------



## marcski (Mar 5, 2016)

You'll be just over the backside from Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2016)

marcski said:


> You'll be just over the backside from Platty.


Thanks everyone .I think that when I skied the backside once by accident I saw what looked like a big parking lot must had been this place. After 5 minutes of going through beautiful sniw I walked. Back up.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrat Scotty. Will your eyes light up like they do on the Mallinckrodt web site?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2016)

Good news I start new job Friday 3 be training show me around and what I be doing. Go to RGIS inventory Ipm.  I going to start at 9 am so 2 hours max without speeding it be mostly back roads in good weather conditions it be average of 1 hr 45 minutes each way once I get feel for commute down. I going to leave Friday home early like 6 am. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2016)

Actually start Wedenday because of delay of working past confirmation took loonger then expected.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2016)

Training first today. Went well 2 more days of training then start working in the field Monday on 2 shift. Hopefully I get to ski some mid week days next winter at Hunter and Platty snow storm.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2016)

Would bad been nice to work next to Platty on the winter.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2016)

Didn't work out?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2016)

4 days I worked their. Computer training and compliece test did me no good.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

